# anybody know where to buy huge glass jars?? around 10 gallon



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im not sure where you can buy them but if you live anywhere near Connecticut I can *give* you one. I have one in the barn that is probably closer to 15 gallon (or more) and would make a very kool tank or terrarium. 

Its smooth glass, round based and about 14 or 15 inches across and about 20" tall or so... roud:


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

A home brew store?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Taps Plastic has some, and if it isn't in the size/shape that you want, they can make them for you (might cost a pretty penny though).


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

You might want to search the term "Carboy" as bottles of that size are usually refered to as such.


----------

